# [Wet Thumb Forum]-I can finally add pics



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

I think I finally figured out how to add do pics. It invalved a lot of downloading from the net and learning about html and all that but here goes.

Some pics of my 10 gallon:




























Please, tell me what you think. Don't hold back.

Dennis Dietz


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

I think I finally figured out how to add do pics. It invalved a lot of downloading from the net and learning about html and all that but here goes.

Some pics of my 10 gallon:




























Please, tell me what you think. Don't hold back.

Dennis Dietz


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

Looks good Dennis! Congrats

Robert
King admin
www.aquabotanic.com


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

Thanks Robert. 

While I was looking for any and all coments, both good and otherwise, I will admit that that was the kind of answer I was hoping for.

One question, I am on a friends computer and the pics wont open now. Can others open them.

Thanks 

Dennis Dietz


----------



## Plecoman (Nov 24, 2003)

Yes, the pics open just fine for me. By the way, all your plants look in superb health. Great job!


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

Thanks plecoman

Dennis


----------



## Astrid (Sep 20, 2003)

Beautiful tank, Dennis.


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

Thanks Astrid. I was just browsing at your new pics and I like it a lot. I too just rearanged my tank but I created a lot more open space in the middle. I will post some new pics as soon as I can borrow my girlfriends Digital camera. I am intrested on peoples impressions on my redone one.

As for yours, I like it a lot better the way it is now. It seems a lot more balanced but but I agree that it could use a trim. I feel that most of the plants are all the same height, especially in the back, and I think it would be a lot more dramatic it the various plants were of varying heights. Criticisms aside, BEAUTIFUL tank.

Merry Christmas

Dennis Dietz

http://webpages.charter.net/ddeitz4843/index.htm


----------



## Astrid (Sep 20, 2003)

> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by Dennis:
> I too just rearanged my tank but I created a lot more open space in the middle. I will post some new pics as soon as I can borrow my girlfriends Digital camera. I am intrested on peoples impressions on my redone one.
> http://webpages.charter.net/ddeitz4843/index.htm


http://webpages.charter.net/ddeitz4843/index.htm
[/QUOTE]

Ive just seen the new pictures. It looks much better now. Not so messy as before.

I think that the rest of my submission should be in another topic, but Dennis started to talk about my tank here, so I continue....



> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by Dennis:
> As for yours, I like it a lot better the way it is now. It seems a lot more balanced but but I agree that it could use a trim. I feel that most of the plants are all the same height, especially in the back, and I think it would be a lot more dramatic it the various plants were of varying heights. Criticisms aside, BEAUTIFUL tank.
> http://webpages.charter.net/ddeitz4843/index.htm


http://webpages.charter.net/ddeitz4843/index.htm
[/QUOTE]

I know that now there are too many plants in the tank. Some time there werent all the plants the same high, look at this.
But to be true, I much prefer the actual appearance.

Anyway, the tank really needs to be trimmed in early time. I have also some woods that have been macerating in water for 2 months. But I am a little hesitating how it will look with the woods... and also if I have enough place for them... When I was buying them, I was looking for something different. I spent cca. 2 hours inspecting the woods in our pet store (they had a big variety of them) and these best satisfied my requests. But they are still not what I wanted









Now I am still in the stage in which I think that it is a pity to trim all that beautiful plants when they finally started to grow...









But I will come in it (I'll have to when the plants are even higher than they are today) and I'll really try to aquascape my tank (may be







)

[This message was edited by Astrid on Tue December 30 2003 at 01:37 AM.]


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

Astrid,
The wood looks pretty cool. I would like to see something in your tanks. Thats just me though. I relly go for aquascapes using drift or even rocks.

If I may offer som constructive critiscism: First I really like your more rescent pics. I really likethe fullness and the slight unorginazation of the plants however, one thing that I think might give it a little more balance would be to group the redder and colored plants together. You seem to have a lot of green on the bottom overshadowed by a lot of red colors. I feel that if the colors were on the sides it would give the allusion of a little more depth to the tank and I might also try planting up to the front glass on the ends, or at least one end, and pulling the plants back a little farther in the center. I think that might look a little more natural but thats just my opinion. I am discovering that my tastes change and evolve over time and that right now I am in a bit of a minimalistic phase of more hardscape and bunches of plants rather than a tank crammed full.

One thing about this hobby though is that ultimatly, everything is up to you. It is nice to get praise from people but you are the one who has to look at the tank everyday. I view the tanks as an artwork. Altough unlike a painting or sculpture you can change it when you get bored or feel like experimenting. I think that to some degree peoples tanks reflect their personality and more importantly their mood when they set it up. One thing I find is that as I keep adding to my tank, I do it at times when I have learned more, when my tastes vary slightly and sometimes when I am in a completly different mood. I think that in the end this may lead to a "busy" tank but thats part of the fun. You can always play around wiht it.

Anyway. I enjoy talking to you and everyone else about these things and please, fell free to email me personally if you wish.[email protected]

Dennis Dietz

http://webpages.charter.net/ddeitz4843/index.htm


----------

